
Aphex Twin Releases Firmware Update for Bass Station II - hnzix
https://ask.audio/articles/novations-new-bass-station-ii-firmware-adds-afx-mode-by-aphex-twin
======
hnzix
I've had a BS II for a while and I was fairly happy with it - cool for an
entry level analogue synth. I took the manual's suggestion and added a Moog
Delay pedal which improved the tone, it's still no minimoog.

Then Novation released paraphonic mode for this 21 year old synth which really
blew my hair back. And now Aphex has provided a firmware update that enables
microtunings similar to the early Selected Ambient works. Forget planned
obsolesce, this is what great hardware customer support looks like.

